
Ask HN: Is it still profitable to start an app development company? - googlycooly
Do you think companies (enterprises and startups) still outsource app development? Will it decline or grow? Any inputs?
======
remotecool
Yes. This will most likely always be profitable.

The tough part is finding clients.

~~~
googlycooly
Yea, also scaling it to a 100 person company might be challenging

